# seite durch java nach gewisser zeit aktualisieren



## djnelly (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo..

ich habe folgenden Code

```
<script LANGUAGE="JAVASCRIPT">
<!--
var counter=900;
var URL="login.php"
function timer() {

if (counter == 0) {

location.href=URL;
} else {
counter = counter - 1; setTimeout("timer()",1000);
}
}
//--> </script>
```

Ich möchte erreichen, dass der eingeloggte user wenn er keine aktivität mehr zeigt oder das fenster auf lässt nach 900 sek. wieder zum login zurückfliegt.

Das Problem:
Wenn ich nun zurückgeflogen bin und im Explorer auf zurück gehe, bin ich wieder drin, weil ja die sid immer noch die selbe ist..

Man müsste nun eventuell ein script haben, was das aktuelle fenster schliesst, aber vorher eins öffnet, in welchem die login.php dann aufgerufen wird.


Kann einer helfen?


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juni 2004)

Darf ich dir einen Tipp geben?

Wenn du nicht greade eine hoch sicherheitskritische Seite hast, dann ist so ein Script eines
der schlimmsten, die man sich vorstellen kann.
Denk doch mal an längere Inhalte, etc.


Dein Script kann man übrigens ziemlich stark kürzen:

```
<body onload="window.setTimeout('window.location = \\'logout.php\\';', 900 * 1000);">
```

Und: Nicht auf die Login-Seite weiterleiten, sondern auf eine Logout-Seite, die dann gleich
die Session zerstört.


Btw: Geht auch mit HTML:

```
<meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="900; URL=logout.php" />
```
=> In den Head.


----------



## djnelly (16. Juni 2004)

danke für die hilfe...

ich habe jetzt in die login.php einen part geschrieben.. 

?action=logout

und zerstöre da die session.

Danke


Tschü

PS: Danke für die Kürzung.. war aber nur das notwendigste.ich habe noch mehr code da stehen.


----------

